# Do you believe in ghosts?



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

Or goats? There's a joke in there, but it's not for polite company. But about ghosts, I live in a very old house. How old? Well I don't really know, but it was built without any nails or other metal or concrete. Field stone foundation, post & beam construction where the hand hewn timbers are joined by hand cut mortise & tenon joints, locked in place with hand carved tapered hardwood dowels. I think it's safe to say it predates the Civil War, maybe even goes back to the Revolutionary war. Additionally, this area has a lot of history. British war ships landed about two miles from here. There are instances of British troops pulling some residents out of their homes & hanging them in their own front yards. Bloody battles were fault near here, George Washington, Lafayette, & others routinely traveled the main rd about a mile from here. 

Anyway, if you do believe in ghosts, I don't BTW, there is plenty here to stir your imagination. This old house, like most others, sometimes makes very strange noises. One recurring sound (a half dozen times over 15 years) is a very loud boom that you only hear in my living room. It sounds like someone on the other side of the wall was standing on a chair or stepladder that fell over & they hit the wall hard. Funny thing is, people in the room on the other side hear nothing. 

So anyway, a couple weeks ago we picked up a new sound on the other end of the house. People sitting on the porch came running in to see what was wrong. It sounded like someone beating on the wall with their fists. We heard nothing. This was repeated a couple more times & the guys on the porch thought I was messing with them. The last time two looked in the windows while a third came inside. My wife was in the kitchen, I was in the living room watching the baby. They said it sounded like someone trying to tear the wall down & their eyes were wide as saucers. We had heard nothing. 

I know this is getting long winded, but it's worth the wait. 

So a few days later my wife was outside using a net to scoop bugs out of the baby's wading pool when she heard the noise. She tapped the net against the porch to dislodge the bugs & it tapped back. Taptap pause taptap. Taptap pause taptap. She quietly walked up on the porch & it was much louder. Sounded like someone beating a drum. Or beating on the wall with their fists. 

After some investigation, mystery solved. 

A couple years ago I had to get under that end of the house to fix some plumbing. I cut an access hole through the porch floor then through the house foundation. When I was done I hung a Styrofoam board over the hole to stop the wind. It was easier than using plywood & when I needed in there again I could easily cut it with a knife. A chicken had gotten under the porch & found some ants crawling on that foam board. When she pecked at the ants the rigid foam acted like an amplifier. Peck Peck turned into BOOM BOOM. Aren't chickens fun.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Chickens are fun. 

As for ghost ... seeing is believing.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

That's a great story.


----------



## CCWriter (Jun 20, 2012)

I like those kinds of ghost stories!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol I've heard enough creepy noise to last me lol I use to live in an old 1800's farm house when I was a teen.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I've only had a single odd encounter. When I was staying at my Grandmothers house, just her and I, she had a laundry shoot from the bathroom to the basement which was almost directly under a pool table. In the night I went to the bathroom and heard pool balls hitting each other, hard.

No animals in the house, no way really for a rat or mouse to get on the table either but even if so they hit each other harder then a mouse could push. I went down and nothing was on the table either but pool balls.


----------



## alexzero13 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but:
I believe in ghosts

When I was living in Vancouver, BC, I worked security. For someone that's never been, Vancouver is full of old buildings with a lot of history...and hauntings. I got placed in the most strangest and eerie places because I didn't want to turn such high pay rates for the sites.

Lansdowne mall: There are 3 guards during the day, and 1 guard at night. Nothing paranormal happens during the day except for the odd feeling you get when you enter the mall. The night guard always showed up to relieve our team on time. He was very quiet and answered questions as simple as possible to make conversations short. He never made eye contact and we thought he was sorta mentally handicapped. I don't judge, and I thought he was a nice buy shy man. He did the job, and that's all you need. One night he never showed up to work, and dispatch couldn't reach him at his house or cellphone. I had the day off and didn't mind picking up some overtime. I showed up to work with my gear (Flashlight, notebook, pen, radio, keys) and relieved my team. I started my shift off reading the logs and reports to see what happened earlier that day. A normal day: some thefts, maintenance and door unlocks. I decided to do a patrol, I started walking down the hallways of the mall when I heard music, I turn the corner and one of those 1 dollar kid rides carousal was spinning but came to a stop as soon as I saw it. My heart was beating out of my chest and I got pretty scared. It was weird and raised the hairs on my neck but there must be some sort of explanation. I felt really uneasy, and decided to move on but kept looking over my shoulder. I felt like I was being watched by thousands of silent eyes. I decided to go outside for a bit to get my head on straight. After about 30 mins or so I went back inside because I really had to use the bathroom. I went in, entered a set of doors. These doors are strange, no matter how many times maintenance came they never seemed to get fixed. The crash bar lock didn't work, but the door only led to the bathroom and a water fountain hallway so they didn't care to pay more money to get it fixed by a contract company. Maintenance never had any problems like this with any other door all the same type.

I went in, pissed and came to open those doors, but they wouldn't open. Weird, I didn't see that in the logs today. Maybe it was finally fixed, so I used my key to open it. I entered out into a hallway that led to best buy, there was thick mud footprints going into the wall. Something I definitely would have noticed on the white floor under the florescent lights. At this point I was **** scared and knew the place was haunted. The security office was in the center of the mall, and you could cross through rooms to get to the middle if you have the right keys. If you know your way you can get to the office really quick instead of taking long winding hallways. Some of the rooms are dark, the one I had to get into first was dark, it used to be a small suit business until there was a small heater fire wrecked the wall, then the owner moved out. The wall was fixed and the place was waiting for a new store owner to move in, but they were just storing mannequins. I opened the door and turned on my flashlight. It didn't turn on. I was really debating on jogging through the store to the other door but decided not to. I closed the door and went the long way. To this day I wonder what would have happened if I entered that empty store.


----------



## bevie55 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Writing about ghosts....*

I am a writer. (second profession) I will have a book published soon (my 5th) Titled Haunting At Spanish Moss Cove. I'll give the link when it comes out. Y'all should like it.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

personally, I don't believe in ghosts, but love writing about them. I am a writer also and am thinking of publishing my book the "hidden earth". (look for it soon!) here is a little clip I wrote about ghosts:

I laid back in the worn, cold, scraggly bed; thinking of what might lie underneath the bedframe. The faint noises of the owls hooting in the night whistled through the cracks in the window, and darkness flooded my body while The omnipresence of the supernatural feeling lurking in my bones stayed there for the long crusted hours of midnight. no other living thing was in the house, or not that I knew of. There was a stifled calmess that came from the faint light of the candle, but even its flickering let me know I wasn't alone. The old wooden door to the bedroom started to creak open with a noise that sounded like a vampire scream, and slowly but surely, the ghoul entered the dampened room.

Good??? BTW, if you are a serious kinda writer, the dampness was the dew from the early morning. IF you are a funny writer like me, the dampness was the person in the bed just wet their pants from seeing the ghoul.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> personally, I don't believe in ghosts, but love writing about them. I am a writer also and am thinking of publishing my book the "hidden earth". (look for it soon!) here is a little clip I wrote about ghosts:
> 
> I laid back in the worn, cold, scraggly bed; thinking of what might lie underneath the bedframe. The faint noises of the owls hooting in the night whistled through the cracks in the window, and darkness flooded my body while The omnipresence of the supernatural feeling lurking in my bones stayed there for the long crusted hours of midnight. no other living thing was in the house, or not that I knew of. There was a stifled calmess that came from the faint light of the candle, but even its flickering let me know I wasn't alone. The old wooden door to the bedroom started to creak open with a noise that sounded like a vampire scream, and slowly but surely, the ghoul entered the dampened room.
> 
> Good??? BTW, if you are a serious kinda writer, the dampness was the dew from the early morning. IF you are a funny writer like me, the dampness was the person in the bed just wet their pants from seeing the ghoul.


That's pretty darn good.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Pretty good @chickenpersoon!
I do believe in ghost just because my family has seen them.

So my mom her siblings and my grandparents were vacationing and my mom and her sister we're sleeping in bed one night.
Some of my family did have problems with ghost haunting them, "Not anymore".
So they were sleeping in bed and my mom suddenly woke up and she looked down the hall leading to the kitchen and their was a ghost sitting in the dining room chair just staring at them, she said she was paralyzed with fear she couldn't move to wake up her sister but finally got her to wake up and her sister saw it also. She said they were both so scared and didn't know what to do.
My mom's sister was just saying oh my goodness what is that thing staring at us.
They kept praying and finally they both said that they never ever remembered falling asleep.They said it was like Mary or God put them to sleep. Then when morning came they both told the story to their parents.
Scary eh?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> That's pretty darn good.


Thank you!!!! I'm so happy someone likes it. Usually I just get compliments from my friends and family!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Pretty good @chickenpersoon!
> I do believe in ghost just because my family has seen them.
> 
> So my mom her siblings and my grandparents were vacationing and my mom and her sister we're sleeping in bed one night.
> ...


like the ghost was staring into their souls and swinging its legs back and forth- sends shivers up my spine!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> like the ghost was staring into their souls and swinging its legs back and forth- sends shivers up my spine!!


Me also!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

maybe we can all make little clips of horror writing on this thread! I'll do another tomorrow. 

btw, I'm writing a story where I and my friend Cate get kidnapped and we are escaping from a basement now and are going to have to get home in the woods..... any ideas???


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> maybe we can all make little clips of horror writing on this thread! I'll do another tomorrow.
> 
> btw, I'm writing a story where I and my friend Cate get kidnapped and we are escaping from a basement now and are going to have to get home in the woods..... any ideas???


Sounds like an interesting story! No ideas from me, someone else?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Thank you!!!! I'm so happy someone likes it. Usually I just get compliments from my friends and family!


I'm glad that made you happy! 


chickenpersoon said:


> maybe we can all make little clips of horror writing on this thread! I'll do another tomorrow.
> 
> btw, I'm writing a story where I and my friend Cate get kidnapped and we are escaping from a basement now and are going to have to get home in the woods..... any ideas???


Maybe try using your talent to write good, positive things that could change a person's heart? My sister is published author. She writes Christian fiction. She has making a difference. Maybe she only changed one heart. Brought one eye to tears. Drove one person to their knees but it's worth it. God cares for each and every one of us. He uses people like my sister to plant that seed and maybe He's using me to plant a seed right now. We are vessels. God has given you a talent for writing. Use it for Him. To bring Glory to His Kingdom. To maybe change someone. You may not be able to but you can plant that seed.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I'm glad that made you happy!
> 
> Maybe try using your talent to write good, positive things that could change a person's heart? My sister is published author. She writes Christian fiction. She has making a difference. Maybe she only changed one heart. Brought one eye to tears. Drove one person to their knees but it's worth it. God cares for each and every one of us. He uses people like my sister to plant that seed and maybe He's using me to plant a seed right now. We are vessels. God has given you a talent for writing. Use it for Him. To bring Glory to His Kingdom. To maybe change someone. You may not be able to but you can plant that seed.


I am a Christian too! My dad is a pastor and I love sharing his good word.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

anyway....

Grimey
Held-captive
Omnipresent
Slithering
Tight hold


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I am a Christian too! My dad is a pastor and I love sharing his good word.


That's great! Then you know what I mean, yes? And how important this is? That's wonderful!


chickenpersoon said:


> anyway....
> 
> Grimey
> Held-captive
> ...


Are these book titles? Held Captive is the title of my sister's debut novel. Great minds think alike. I like the third.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I am a Christian too! My dad is a pastor and I love sharing his good word.


That's great your Christian!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> That's great! Then you know what I mean, yes? And how important this is? That's wonderful!
> 
> Are these book titles? Held Captive is the title of my sister's debut novel. Great minds think alike. I like the third.


put together the first letter in each line...... now you get it.... haha


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> That's great your Christian!


I know! I know religion is not allowed on here but to keep it short: God loves you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I know! I know religion is not allowed on here but to keep it short: God loves you!


Oh yes!


----------

